# 2016 Hunting and Fishing Thread



## snake (Oct 19, 2016)

From trail cams to dead animals; let's get those pics up! For some guys, their prime time fishing season is over but for some hunters, it's just heating up.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 19, 2016)

Rifle season opens here this weekend! I usually only hunt w/a stick and string, but I'm switching up this year and breaking out the 30-06. Temps are supposed to finally drop in the 40's for lows this Saturday, yes!


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2016)

Two weeks ago.  11 points; 21 1/2" outside spread; 192 lbs field dressed. Biggest deer I ever shot.


----------



## DF (Oct 19, 2016)

I do enjoy some large mouth fishing, but haven't been in years.  I plan on getting the boat ready in the spring & heading out.  I cant wait!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2016)

DF said:


> I do enjoy some large mouth fishing, but haven't been in years.  I plan on getting the boat ready in the spring & heading out.  I cant wait!



Are we talking fish DF or...............


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2016)

First steelhead of the the 16/17 season.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2016)

Biggest fish I ever caught on a fly, 18.5lb Chinook salmon, obviously not recent...lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Biggest fish I ever caught on a fly, 18.5lb Chinook salmon, obviously not recent...lol



You know how I know you're old? When you scan a Polaroid picture to your computer. Hahah.   Nice fish buddy.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> You know how I know you're old? When you scan a Polaroid picture to your computer. Hahah.   Nice fish buddy.



At least it was color ****er!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2016)

stonetag said:


> At least it was color ****er!



Hahaha hahahah


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 19, 2016)

Damn, that's a big body deer. Lots of meat.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 19, 2016)

Gun season on white tails is open here, mulies on Nov 1.  Hopefully I'll have a pic to share with a nice mule buck.  Also have a couple days left I could get out after elk (gun), but that one's gonna be pure luck at this point.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Gun season on white tails is open here, mulies on Nov 1.  Hopefully I'll have a pic to share with a nice mule buck.  Also have a couple days left I could get out after elk (gun), but that one's gonna be pure luck at this point.


I live on the southeast end of the state bricks, near the Wyoming border, few more days to get the one I want, oh well if I don't, I just like to ride in the hills.


----------



## bsw5 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll be hunting this weekend for the first time this season. Between worl, the family, and the gym it's been hard to go out so far this deer season but I'll definitely be out this weekend with the big temp drop. It's still Archery season where I'll be hunting.


----------



## bsw5 (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats on a very good buck snake!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 19, 2016)

Hunting for pussy? Does that count?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 20, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I live on the southeast end of the state bricks, near the Wyoming border, few more days to get the one I want, oh well if I don't, I just like to ride in the hills.



I hear ya man. It's always fun to go out and I always experience something awesome, wether or not I see the game I'm looking for. One year my buddy and I went out to scout elk and maybe call some coyotes. Ended up with a really nice black bear on the wall.


----------



## snake (Nov 4, 2016)

For anyone who thinks their deer is not worthy of being posted; I offer this. First buck I ever shot! It's not even a legal deer now it's so small.


----------



## BigJohnny (Nov 4, 2016)

Hopefully I can have one to post after this weekend!


----------



## Cayman (Nov 4, 2016)

I love hunting!
Current rifles consist out of 9.3x64 Brenneke, 308 and 30-06 as well as a 338. I will try and find some hunting pics.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 4, 2016)

snake said:


> For anyone who thinks their deer is not worthy of being posted; I offer this. First buck I ever shot! It's not even a legal deer now it's so small.



Bet he was tasty!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 4, 2016)

Passed on a small legal buck the other day and the past two days haven't seen a tail . Shit always happens to me


----------



## Popeye (Nov 4, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Passed on a small legal buck the other day and the past two days haven't seen a tail . Shit always happens to me



gotta pass on the little guys...good on ya

the shitty part is some other fuk will shoot it that same day...


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Passed on a small legal buck the other day and the past two days haven't seen a tail . Shit always happens to me



Herm gets no tail!!!!


----------



## automatondan (Nov 4, 2016)

Im a brown-and-down kinda guy.... But im a meat hunter..... love me some meat.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 4, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Passed on a small legal buck the other day and the past two days haven't seen a tail . Shit always happens to me



Your cursed yourself bro!!! God provided you a bounty and you got greedy!!!  
(I can tease you because ive been guilty of this too, early season...)


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2016)

No one is putting anything on the table?


----------



## Georgia (Nov 14, 2016)

I'll contribute as soon as I go home for Thanksgiving and break out the trail cam's memory card. Haven't been hunting yet this year...


----------



## StillKickin (Nov 17, 2016)

I wish I could claim this is mine. It is not. But this is a family friend hunting very near me. 
This thing is a slob, even for my area, very nice buck for certain.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 17, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> I wish I could claim this is mine. It is not. But this is a family friend hunting very near me.
> This thing is a slob, even for my area, very nice buck for certain.
> 
> View attachment 3428



Wow, his head is huge, what part of the country you live in? Mid west? They don't get that big here in CT, that's for sure...


----------



## StillKickin (Nov 17, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Wow, his head is huge, what part of the country you live in? Mid west? They don't get that big here in CT, that's for sure...



South Central Illinois.
Yeah we grow them big.
We gutted a doe the other day. Took my 4 yr old along. Accidentally nicked her stomach. My boy started clapping and hopping around...
"LOOOKKK DADDY, SHES FULL OF CORN!!!"
He thought she was like a piñata.
Oh I laughed so hard.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 17, 2016)

I got invited to a big game hunt but I turned it down (not real hunting IMO)

But pops and I are going to be deer hunting pretty soon then we are going bird hunting as well. Going to try and enjoy the time left with him it will be like old times

I'm buying a 30.6 next week and just bought as nice used browning over and under for the birds


----------



## BigJohnny (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm heading to Illinois right now, hope to post a pic in the next couple days!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 18, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I got invited to a big game hunt but I turned it down (not real hunting IMO)
> 
> But pops and I are going to be deer hunting pretty soon then we are going bird hunting as well. Going to try and enjoy the time left with him it will be like old times
> 
> I'm buying a 30.6 next week and just bought as nice used browning over and under for the birds


Don't blame you my man, like shooting deer off a food plot, or fish in a barrel...hahaha


----------



## automatondan (Nov 25, 2016)

This morning's bounty:


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 25, 2016)

Damm Dan that's really cool. I went duck hunting and didn't see anything but some Damn cormorants,
I'm so glad this thread exist now.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment 3446

View attachment 3447

This is a hog at my feeder on my gfs mom's land. 
If you judge how tall he is to my tail gate he's a big hog.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment 3448

This is a doe I took a pic of from the blind date on my gfs dad's land. I couldn't take her because you can only shoot them with bows in that county. She's kinda small anyways. I'm really gonna have to put in some time out there to get me a legal buck before the season ends.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 25, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> View attachment 3446
> 
> View attachment 3447
> 
> ...



DUDE! Thats a sweet hog man, you gotta shoot that sucker and then send me some bacon!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 25, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> DUDE! Thats a sweet hog man, you gotta shoot that sucker and then send me some bacon!


I will man! I have a feeling he's gonna be hard to get. He's huge and smart im sure. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3449

Almost got a full limit of dove.
View attachment 3450

24 sand trout and 1 black drum.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 25, 2016)

Added to the bounty..... the good Lord provided us an excellent morning... 
We left our spot around 10am cuz we wanted to do some scouting, coulda easily limited out if we stayed another hour or so... It was one of those special days.... I will boast a little and admit that I personally shot most of the birds this morning (which makes up for my performance yesterday, which was lacking a bit). I think I personally went through almost 2 boxes of shells today:


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 25, 2016)

Good job man .


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 30, 2016)

View attachment 3460

Got my first buck! He's a 9 point. Can't say how happy I am to finally get one. Definitely gonna keep these horns.
View attachment 3461


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2016)

Sil goes for the kill! Man there's nothing like that first buck. So how bad was you're heart pounding in your throat before you took the shot?

Welcome to the club!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 30, 2016)

^^^^Cool Good shot^^^^


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 30, 2016)

snake said:


> Sil goes for the kill! Man there's nothing like that first buck. So how bad was you're heart pounding in your throat before you took the shot?
> 
> Welcome to the club!


You know snake. My heart pounded when I first saw him because I didn't expect to see him. All we had seen on the cam were spikes and does. But when it came to the shot. There was no nerves whatsoever. No buck fever. Aimed and shot him right behind the shoulder where I wanted 



BigGameHunter said:


> ^^^^Cool Good shot^^^^



Thanks big game! He's my first bud. Hit him right where I wanted. He ran a bit just tracked the blood and found him.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice buck Silver! Im sure youre walkin on cloud nine right now....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 30, 2016)

I am dude! I've shot pigs and birds but never a deer.
And for a first deer I pretty damn proud of him. I'm really thankful for my gfs family letting me harvest him.


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2016)

I got $10 that says Sil doesn't sleep tonight! :32 (18):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2016)

My brother n law shot a huggggeee buck last night. This is a monster. I'll try to get a pic up


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> My brother n law shot a huggggeee buck last night. This is a monster. I'll try to get a pic up



Do you know how many points ecks?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Do you know how many points ecks?



I believe 8. My wife showed me a quick pic earlier before work. I guess this deer has been around this area for years and every hunter knew about him and even had a nickname for him. Lol. He's just a big ****er


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey snake this is what I'm working with. The antlers are in 2 pieces and I'm gonna put them in that mounting kit
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3477


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2016)

View attachment 3481

Finished product.  It ain't the best but whatevs I'm happy.


----------



## snake (Dec 2, 2016)

Sil, next time don't split the scull. Just trust me, it's easier to mount and will look truer to form. In all, you did alright!


----------



## snake (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's this years buck I got in bow season. I kind of have skull mounts down to a science by now. I made the plaque from an oak tree I cut down and I'm really happy with the final product; Mrs. Snake.... not so much.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2016)

European mounts are very cool. Honestly I didn't mean to separate the horns but my hacksawing wasn't the best lol.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice! Looks great dude.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks man. It was a cool little project.  Practice makes perfect


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 4, 2016)

View attachment 3488


No joy this year, but I wasn't out much either.  This is a 200 lb sow, about 15 years old that I shot a few years back.  Rifle, 20 yards.  Went out to call some coyotes in and she came barreling in with less than 30 seconds seconds of calling.


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice man...i used to do alot of deer hunting back in louisiana before i moved to arkansas in 2012..


----------

